# Kat's Blue Ribbon Fresh Salsa (7-9-13  updated with some pictures)



## kathrynn (Jun 26, 2012)

figured I would share my always asked for Salsa recipe.  Since most 'maters are coming in now around where I live. Here we go!

About 15 to 20 Roma (plum) tomatoes (cubed)

1 large red onion (rough chopped)

3 bell peppers (I use a green, orange and a red one for color)

1 can of whole kernel corn (drained....or could use some smoked corn from the cob!)

3-5 habaneros

4-6 jalaps

4-5 finger-hot peppers

(now what I do for the peppers to give everyone their fair share of the hot-ness of them...is to put them into a mini chopper and grind them up good)

Cilantro (part of a bunch rough chopped)

lime (I juice the lime...but save a small slice for decoration on the top with a sprig of cilantro thru the middle)

Salt and pepper to taste

Basically you chop all of the 'maters, peppers and cilantro. This make a huge batch...so get out a huge bowl.  Throw all of it into the bowl as you are working on the items.  I save the lime juice, salt and pepper for last.  It's really pretty and goes fast with tortilla chips and cold beer! My Hubby loves this on hot dogs and/or brats!

I do hope yall enjoy this!

(finally updated this with some pictures!)













2013 pool party.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jul 9, 2013






All but the roma tomatoes are from the Victory Garden













2013 pool party 2.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jul 9, 2013






makes a huge bowl full













2013 pool party 6.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jul 9, 2013






goodies from the garden to go into the Salsa.  Was nice not to have to go buy everything.

Kat


----------



## DanMcG (Jun 26, 2012)

thanks for sharing the recipe!


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 27, 2012)

You are so welcome!  Hope everyone enjoys it as much as we do!


----------



## webowabo (Jul 24, 2013)

Yum yum.. I cant imagine the freshness that must come with this salsa... specially out of the victory garden straight to the bowl chopped up.. yummy!  I gotta get a garden up next season for sure!....


----------



## kathrynn (Jul 24, 2013)

webowabo said:


> Yum yum.. I cant imagine the freshness that must come with this salsa... specially out of the victory garden straight to the bowl chopped up.. yummy! I gotta get a garden up next season for sure!....


Thank you!  I may try and can some this season.  I prefer it to be fresh...but the family likes it so much...may give that a try.

Kat


----------



## smokeamotive (Jul 24, 2013)

Looks pretty tasty Kat! With all the peppers how hot is this salsa? 1-10? Will be watching to see how it stands up to canning.


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 24, 2013)

Looks great Kat!!!   It's time to get mine going...canned about 25 jars last year and it's all gone..ugh!


----------



## themule69 (Jul 24, 2013)

Kat

That looks great. I just made a batch my self. Yummy!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## kathrynn (Jul 24, 2013)

Smokeamotive said:


> Looks pretty tasty Kat! With all the peppers how hot is this salsa? 1-10? Will be watching to see how it stands up to canning.


that depends on if I use the habaneros  or just jalaps.  If I do use the "fire" ones....I put about 8-10 of them in there....along with the jalaps too.  So with my family's tastes....that rates about a 9.5 on the hot scale.  Others that eat it say it's wimpy!  LOL

I am going to try that when we get some more peppers from the garden.

Kat


----------



## kathrynn (Jul 24, 2013)

themule69 said:


> Kat
> 
> That looks great. I just made a batch my self. Yummy!
> 
> ...


What recipe did you use David?

FWI.....show pics!

Kat


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 24, 2013)

Looks great Kat. I'll give it a try in October when our tomatoes ripen, lol!


----------



## kathrynn (Jul 24, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks great Kat. I'll give it a try in October when our tomatoes ripen, lol!


too funny!  Lots of folks around here are griping about theirs taking soooo long to ripen.  Have a lot of fried green maters around here now.

Kat


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 24, 2013)

We could have fried green tomato leafs out of my garden right now


----------



## kathrynn (Jul 24, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> We could have fried green tomato leafs out of my garden right now


Hmmm....maybe we could use them like banana leaves or grape leaves and do an earth roast with them. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Kat


----------



## themule69 (Jul 24, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> What recipe did you use David?
> 
> FWI.....show pics!
> 
> Kat


I'll do a Qview next time I make a batch

David


----------



## webowabo (Jul 24, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> dirtsailor2003 said:
> 
> 
> > We could have fried green tomato leafs out of my garden right now :laugh1:
> ...


With all the things y'all can come up with to roast in an earthen style pit... WE gonna need alot of tomato leaves ..hehhe...:biggrin:
Im game...


----------



## lizard55033 (Jul 24, 2013)

yummy!


----------

